# These people, I type:



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

*Singers, dancers etc:*

Justin Bieber: ESFP
Eminem: ISFP
Rihanna: ISFP
50 Cent: ISFP
Mudvayne (lead singer): ISFP
Jay-Z: INTJ
Bo-Burnham: ENTP
Jessie J: ENFP

*Public speakers:
*
Tony Robbins: ENTJ
Oprah Winfrey: ESFJ

*Philosophers:*

Plato: INFJ
Aristoteles: INTJ

*Pickup Artists:*

Mystery (Mystery Method): INTP
Papa (RSD): INTP
Tyler (RSD): ENFJ
Alexander (RSD): ENFP
Julian (RSD): INFP
Krauser (daygamer): INTJ
Blackdragon (Multiple long term relationship expert): INTJ
Sasha (daygame): ESFP
DJFuji: INFJ

*Not putting my money on this but... I'm pretty certain:*

Ayn Rand: INTJ
Lens Armstrong: INTJ
Mark Zuckerberg: INTJ
Arnold Zchwarzenegger: INTJ
Albert Einstein: INTP
Steve Jobs: ENTP
Bill Gates: ENTJ
Donald Trump: ESTP

*Edit1: Internet users:*

OGFurious: ESTP
Elliott Husle: ESTP
BoBurnham: ENTP (as mentioned earlier)
SkyyJohn: ESFP
James Rolfe: ISTJ (AVGN)
Gregory Andrew Fields: ISTJ (Idra, from SC2)

*Edit2: Writers / Authors*

Eckhart tolle: INFJ (From 'A New Earth')
Jed McKenna: INTJ (From 'Spiritual enlightenment')

Now, blow my typings away with your flawless logic :angry: (I've used multiple models including but not limited to: Socionics Model A, MBTI's cognitive functions and Beebe's model to type these people.)


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Don't mean to offend anyone but why do people care what type celebrities are? Does it matter to them? And how can anyone be sure of anyone else's type who has not taken an MBTI test?


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Did you do all of these yourself?


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Arnold Schwarzenegger is an ENTJ and Steve Jobs is an ISTP.

Otherwise, quite spot-on and correct typing! roud:


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Haziq Mir said:


> Don't mean to offend anyone but why do people care what type celebrities are? Does it matter to them? And how can anyone be sure of anyone else's type who has not taken an MBTI test?


There are many benefits to knowing what type people are, I'm testing my typing skills and using well known people just makes it easier because people can idenify with them.

A little side point: You are asking an INTJ what it matters to them... Newsflash: I don't give a flying fuck if it matters to them or not.

By studying all the different models avaible, not just MBTI (which is pretty shallow to begin with.

Done with the questions? Because if you've got no useful input to provide I will consider you as a troll.



Velasquez said:


> Did you do all of these yourself?


Only the ones I'm sure about.



KraChZiMan said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger is an ENTJ and Steve Jobs is an ISTP.
> 
> Otherwise, quite spot-on and correct typing! roud:


Thanks.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Dedication said:


> There are many benefits to knowing what type people are, I'm testing my typing skills and using well known people just makes it easier because people can idenify with them.
> 
> A little side point: You are asking an INTJ what it matters to them... Newsflash: I don't give a flying fuck if it matters to them or not.
> 
> ...


He's not a troll. What's the point in making a thread at all if people cannot ask their questions without the fear of being ridiculed?

Also, it's pretty easy to say that we love to type people because we can compare, understand these celebrities better, test our typing skills etc. It doesn't have to matter to them, that's not even the point of typing people, and doesn't matter if the non-fuck-giver is INTJ or ESFJ. Typing celebrities definitely matters to somebody, if not to celebrities, it matters to people who care about them and want more insight on the personality of the certain celebrity


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Dedication said:


> There are many benefits to knowing what type people are, I'm testing my typing skills and using well known people just makes it easier because people can idenify with them.
> 
> A little side point: You are asking an INTJ what it matters to them... Newsflash: I don't give a flying fuck if it matters to them or not.
> 
> ...


Oh, I offended an INTJ and might get labelled a troll, by asking a simple question.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Haziq Mir said:


> Don't mean to offend anyone but why do people care what type celebrities are? Does it matter to them?


Because it's interesting. It doesn't matter, but it's interesting, and you can learn and discover a lot about typology in the process of typing celebrities.

Nobody can be sure of anybody's personality type full stop. No test in the world _confirms_ your personality type. Nobody can be certain of their own type. There is no way to prove what any person's type is one way or the other.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Haziq Mir said:


> Oh, I offended an INTJ and might get labelled a troll, by asking a simple question.


Yeah, you're right. Your lack of insight and knowledge about the INTJ did struck a cord 

I will have to agree with you that your questions are indeed simple, I figured that they could only come from somebody who knows very little about this subject, that is also why I predicted that your posts will not have anything useful to add to this thread. To top it off, this post you just made proved my prediction to be correct.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

such butthurt
wow
such lack of class
wow
what am I doing
such endless vortex of hate


----------



## Lurianar (Apr 17, 2013)

Haziq Mir said:


> *1.*Don't mean to offend anyone but why do people care what type celebrities are? Does it matter to them? *2. *And how can anyone be sure of anyone else's type who has not taken an MBTI test?


1. Knowledge is power. By knowing what other people's type are, you can then see the patterns and identify them. Using famous people is also much easier than close people, for the fact that most of the time you have a neutral point of view of them. Also, it brings a lot of information that you can then reuse in your life or just stock it for fun. I mean, everything doesn't have to have a defined role, even less on these forums where we're supposed to discuss MBTI theory... including celebrity's types.

2. That's the whole point of theory. Playing with ideas, building up from what little information you have is something that I love to do, personally. If I do like it, I must not be alone (proof is the amount of thread like this that we can see in a month). Websites like CelebrityTypes - Overview (website that acknowledge that they can do mistyping) wouldn't be there if there was no interest in these. All in all, the tests aren't a necessity to have a good idea of people's type.

Now, can we get back on track? I actually like reading those famous people's personality theory


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Albert Einstein  He was a great man. 

I thought Oprah was ENFJ?


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Dedication said:


> *Edit: Internet users:*
> 
> OGFurious: ESTP


I agree, but now I'm curious how you would type Dean Leysen, the guy who plays this caricature?


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Boogie man said:


> I agree, but now I'm curious how you would type Dean Leysen, the guy who plays this caricature?


Same, I didn't mean to type his character but I ment to type Dean Leysen. His relationship with his girlfriend is holding on for a couple of years now, I type her as an INFJ. As a sidenote: The INFJ and ESTP are duals in Socionics, so it's no coincidence that their relationship is working out for them.

I'm considering to type Bachir Boumaaza (Athene from Athenewins) as an ENFJ, which would also explain why OGFurious and Athene went 'apart' (while still remaining their friendship) as according to Socionics the ENFJ and ESTP are activity partners. They would drive each other nuts in activity but can't seem to relax for long periods of time around each other. (Since I know an ENFJ + ESTP combo I'm speaking from experience).


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm kind of dissapointed in the lack of opinion difference... I had hoped that other people had typed these people differently so that we could discuss the matter.


----------



## Husking (12 mo ago)

Dedication said:


> *Singers, dancers etc:*
> 
> Justin Bieber: ESFP
> Eminem: ISFP
> ...


Why is Jed McKenna intj？


----------

